# i count on you guys to be honest w/ me



## quiltdaze37

...I will try to enter this doll into a competition.My dolls usually don't make it.Is the face too weird?Too ugly?I am on the 'fence'< on this one........A person entering has to pick their own theme(best of theme gets $$$ prize)....mine will be--"I Believe I can Fly."...she will have a bird purse to match the bird on bodice .Her ponytails are suppose to replicate wings.The fabric we had to use was the buttons on dress/birds/blouse arms not yet done.Appreciate ALL comments....thank you


----------



## ParkerEliz

I love your stuff! Anything slightly askew is what I like.


----------



## leslie41447

Are you fishing? Her face is beautiful!


----------



## quiltdaze37

leslie41447 said:


> Are you fishing? Her face is beautiful!


not at all!!!The distance between her nose and mouth is bothering me....but thank you


----------



## nankat

I think she is a perfect 'package'. Her ponytails do look like wings. Lovely mix of fabrics. Terrific work.


----------



## fibertrix

That's got wow factor. I like it.


----------



## dragonswing

quiltdaze37 said:


> not at all!!!The distance between her nose and mouth is bothering me....but thank you


I think the distance is fine. I like the thought of the angel wing hair.


----------



## taborhills

Distance between nose and mouth doesn;t bother me at all. I wish she looked just a little bit happier, more hopeful, instead of slightly sad. She doesn;t look to me as though she BELIEVES. But the artistry is terrific -- the choice of fabrics, the imagination, the ponytails.... And I love the topic. It's romantic and thought-provoking.


----------



## lil rayma

I see a ton of imagination and work that makes up a beautiful doll. I love her hair and I think the face is lovely. I hope the judges appreciate her, as I do, and you come home with the prize! Please keep us posted.


----------



## vermontmary

I love it! The face has real personality!


----------



## Sue Fish

She is cute!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

She has a very soulful look that is very appealing to me. Love it!


----------



## bwtyer

I love her! Some judges are old school conventional so it will depend on the judges-but by all means enter her- She will get lots of attention - as she should!


----------



## quiltdaze37

tathe Beatles songorhills said:


> Distance between nose and mouth doesn;t bother me at all. I wish she looked just a little bit happier, more hopeful, instead of slightly sad. She doesn;t look to me as though she BELIEVES. But the artistry is terrific -- the choice of fabrics, the imagination, the ponytails.... And I love the topic. It's romantic and thought-provoking.


.....thank you I wonder if I should change the theme to :*take these broken wings and learn to fly...*...Beatles song


----------



## lil rayma

I like "I Believe I Can Fly" better. JMHO


----------



## littlebaba

LOL she must have a really big hangover, love her. She looks like me after to much tequila . Way better than miss perfect called Barbie. Wish you best of luck for the competition.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Yahhhh---someone put VODKA in her O.J!!!thanks!!!


----------



## Ronie

I collect dolls and I love her face!!! she looks so thoughtful!


----------



## montgal

One of the prettiest faces I have seen! Her eyes are so soulful. She is lovely and I would proudly display her.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I think she looks determined. You know, that look when a child is told you can do it just try. They set their mind to the task and with a bit of trepidation take the leap. 
I saw the same look on my granddaughters faces this past weekend. They are learning to swim. Jumping into the water was hard at first. But they did do it.
I see great talent in your doll. Enter her, I bet she will be a winner.


----------



## LadyBecket

I love her sweet little face, so ethereal!!


----------



## quiltdaze37

thank you what about if I use the old theme the religious and spiritual song *I'll fly away *as my title?


----------



## vermontmary

I agree... Her expression is really one of someone trying to believe she can fly... We've all been there, right?!


lil rayma said:


> I like "I Believe I Can Fly" better. JMHO


----------



## Casey47

quiltdaze37 said:


> .....thank you I wonder if I should change the theme to :*take these broken wings and learn to fly...*...Beatles song


I thought she looked a little sad too but I love her face. This would be a perfect theme for her.


----------



## quiltdaze37

thank you I tried to portray her as a bit on the sickly side... Like maybe she lost her dog or maybe she had an illness or an incurable disease. I wanted to make the person think when they saw her


----------



## vermontmary

quiltdaze37 said:


> thank you I tried to portray her as a bit on the sickly side... Like maybe she lost her dog or maybe she had an illness or an incurable disease. I wanted to make the person think when they saw her


You did it!!!


----------



## babsbarb

I think with the expression in her eyes, this would be the perfect song. As she appears sad, but willing to try and learn to fly.



quiltdaze37 said:


> .....thank you I wonder if I should change the theme to :*take these broken wings and learn to fly...*...Beatles song


----------



## taborhills

But her wings don;t look broken. Maybe her heart but not her wings.
"I'll Fly Away" might be good, now I am thinking.


----------



## jeannietta

I think dolls are supposed to be a little bit weird. I love your work.


----------



## lil rayma

I don't think she looks sad, or sickly. I think she looks as if she is daydreaming.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Ohhh thanks you all...


----------



## Katsch

I love her. To me she looks pensive.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Katsch said:


> I love her. To me she looks pensive.


Thanks...Pal


----------



## Montana Gramma

To me her expression is one of tranquility not excitement over flying, she looks relaxed not ready to take off! But she is a darling!


----------



## Homeshppr

Definitely finish her. I think you'll end up falling in love when her charming self is completed. I love her already!


----------



## heatherb

I think she is lovely x good luck with your entry


----------



## kiwiannie

I think all your work is very beautiful,including this doll. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37

I appreciate your comments thank you


----------



## gracemd

Very creative. I think her face is great and love her hair. Good luck in the competition.


----------



## salbee

Just one tiny crit of this beautiful creature. Hide the pole at the neckline with a bit of wool, chiffon etc. And, how about 'Broken Wings.'


----------



## roseknit

It's a lovely doll, but I have to be honest, her eyes are a bit scary


----------



## quiltdaze37

roseknit said:


> It's a lovely doll, but I have to be honest, her eyes are a bit scary


....I totally agree I don't like her little tiny mouth and Skin above her mouth is all pushed in she looks deformed to me!!!thanks for your comments


----------



## Marylou12

littlebaba said:


> LOL she must have a really big hangover, love her. She looks like me after to much tequila . Way better than miss perfect called Barbie. Wish you best of luck for the competition.


I agree! LoL...
Best wishes on your competition!


----------



## jonibee

She reminds me of an old soul..her eyes have seen it all. She looks as if she's contemplating if you think it you can do it..Your creativeness is unique and best of luck in the competition..Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Deefercrafts

The face is Brilliant, very realistic looking. and nothing wrong with the distance between nose and mouth to me.


----------



## mperrone

She's beautiful and I absolutely love her face -- it looks dreamy. She'd get first prize if I were judging.


----------



## sundrop016

I'd pick her to win, she's beautiful! What talent!


----------



## quiltdaze37

thank you my friend


----------



## jberg

I love her! And the look on her face is perfect. I think of the phrase: "If I believeI can fly!" Good luck with this project. Keep us posted. And thanks for sharing. jberg


----------



## Patian

I happen to think she is beautiful but she is doing exactly what you want - making us all think! Just read all the comments and you can see how each individual interprets her expression. Love your original theme.


----------



## quiltdaze37

yes it is funny how the interpretations are... Thank you for all the comments


----------



## Dusti

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Marge St Pete

I love her. Shes so pretty.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Love the face! A lot of character.


----------



## Connie W

quiltdaze37 said:


> thank you I tried to portray her as a bit on the sickly side... Like maybe she lost her dog or maybe she had an illness or an incurable disease. I wanted to make the person think when they saw her


That is exactly what I thought so you nailed it. Will we see her completed?


----------



## vjh1530

quiltdaze37 said:


> .....thank you I wonder if I should change the theme to :*take these broken wings and learn to fly...*...Beatles song


With her pensive look I think that would be a good title. I think her face looks great. To me the dress colors don't bring out the accent colors in the sleeve and bird fabrics. And the fabric of the dress is sort of plain and calico-countryish, which doesn't flow with the other fabric. With her yellow hair, I would get out my color wheel and look for what compliments yellow. Purple, for example, is the opposite of yellow and might be a better choice for the dress. I think you have to decide which part of the "package" you want to focus on - ie, the dress or the face. Then use the rest of the package to bring out the colors in that part. Yellow goes well with blue, too, if you are thinking of blue sky, sun, white clouds, for flying. As a quilter and decorative painter I have learned that the colors I choose can make or break my project.

This article is on home decor color choices, but the theory for choosing colors is the same for decor, sewing, quilting, clothing, etc. It might give you some ideas.

http://www.designsbyfelicia.com/interior-design/the-golden-ratio-and-colour-palette/

Please do not misunderstand - I love what you have done, but you asked for honest opinions. To me the doll is great but needs some pizzazz. You want the viewer's eye to travel across the doll in the way that tells your story. Do you want the viewer to start at her face and go down? Do you want the focus on her hair? her dress, then go up to her face? Be careful not to put color or texture roadblocks in that path.

Texture is the next part of the picture. It also helps to tell your story. Try to avoid having every surface to be the same flat surface. If you don't want a lot of texture, try "couching", where you add some novelty yarn or some textured fabrics or some "jewelry".
This youtube video by Martha Pullen is about a quilt, but it works the same for any project.





There are tons of youtube videos on embellishing using fabrics, paper, etc.

If I can be of any assistance, please let me know. Good luck with your doll and the show.

Vicki


----------



## GaleM

She does have a wistful look on her face, like "if bluebirds can fly, why can't I." Good luck in the contest, you are very talented.


----------



## quiltdaze37

vjh1530 said:


> With her pensive look I think that would be a good title. I think her face looks great. To me the dress colors don't bring out the accent colors in the sleeve and bird fabrics. And the fabric of the dress is sort of plain and calico-countryish, which doesn't flow with the other fabric. With her yellow hair, I would get out my color wheel and look for what compliments yellow. Purple, for example, is the opposite of yellow and might be a better choice for the dress. I think you have to decide which part of the "package" you want to focus on - ie, the dress or the face. Then use the rest of the package to bring out the colors in that part. Yellow goes well with blue, too, if you are thinking of blue sky, sun, white clouds, for flying. As a quilter and decorative painter I have learned that the colors I choose can make or break my project.
> 
> This article is on home decor color choices, but the theory for choosing colors is the same for decor, sewing, quilting, clothing, etc. It might give you some ideas.
> 
> http://www.designsbyfelicia.com/interior-design/the-golden-ratio-and-colour-palette/
> 
> Please do not misunderstand - I love what you have done, but you asked for honest opinions. To me the doll is great but needs some pizzazz. You want the viewer's eye to travel across the doll in the way that tells your story. Do you want the viewer to start at her face and go down? Do you want the focus on her hair? her dress, then go up to her face? Be careful not to put color or texture roadblocks in that path.
> 
> Texture is the next part of the picture. It also helps to tell your story. Try to avoid having every surface to be the same flat surface. If you don't want a lot of texture, try "couching", where you add some novelty yarn or some textured fabrics or some "jewelry".
> This youtube video by Martha Pullen is about a quilt, but it works the same for any project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of youtube videos on embellishing using fabrics, paper, etc.
> 
> If I can be of any assistance, please let me know. Good luck with your doll and the show.
> 
> Vicki


WOW!!!Thank you!


----------



## island stasher

Wow! So much talent - I don't know how you could fail to win a prize. She is fantastic!


----------



## yarnbomb

Oh, no! Her face is not the least bit weird! She's adorable! She reminds me of these paintings I used to see a lot, but can't find now .... Bicycle riders, faces very reminiscent of your doll!


----------



## Patty Sutter

lil rayma said:


> I like "I Believe I Can Fly" better. JMHO


DITTO!


----------



## Donjo

I think her face looks very ethereal - very lovely.


----------



## Vuksie

She is definitely unique, but absolutely exquisite and beautiful in all your details. Remember that the beauty of the judging is in the eye of the beholder (judges), so it's anyone's guess how someone else will perceive her. I like some of the adjectives the others have written -- definitely captures her "look".....wishing you the best -- you have a very creative talent!!!


----------



## cedeer

Hi quiltdaze37!! I too, very much enjoy your work. You have talent and whimsy!  I don't see a problem with the distance between eyes and nose. I do see that in the eyes (looking on), the left eye appears to look straight ahead, while the right eye appears to be looking towards the right. Even a slight amount may give you that "something isn't right feeling". Otherwise, she is precious!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PatofWi

lil rayma said:


> I like "I Believe I Can Fly" better. JMHO


Me too :thumbup: Would a little bit of color on her face help? A little too pale for me. JMHO


----------



## cedeer

I like the coloring, personally. Maybe a light touch of blush on the cheeks, but actually she is just fine.


----------



## Damama

I think she is beautiful, love the wing ponytails! Her face looks winsome to me and a little sad/doubtful. Very nice!


----------



## Gundi2

well, i am not good at that, but i sure like what i see, especially her face.


----------



## Jean Keith

Perfect. Weird stuff is what I love. I'd name her Hermoine. You do such good work and the zanier the better.


----------



## taborhills

Yes, Hermione (sp) would be good, or Winona to go with Wings.


----------



## joelbears

Your doll is cute. I agree, she needs a little blush. 
My daughter makes dolls like that, they are called "primitive". She has been featured in a magazine called "Prims". She made a doll of my mother. She is always winning prizes at the state and local fairs. She also sells them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

I like your doll.

Hazel


----------



## FrannyGrace

I LOVE your dolls, so unique and what soul they have. Beautiful!


----------



## KarenJo

I agree with vjh1530....in that the first thing that I thought about was that the pink dress didn't really capture her pensive, hopeful? mood. I absolutely love her ponytail wings, though. Keep editing until you are happy with her


----------



## #1Patsy

she looks sad can you make her look happy


----------



## grandmann

quiltdaze37 said:


> .....thank you I wonder if I should change the theme to :*take these broken wings and learn to fly...*...Beatles song


Her eyes tell the story with "take these broken wings and learn to fly." I won't do anything with her pig tails. Her face is Perfect!!!


----------



## toomanypatterns

My daughter just loves the face--especially the expressive eyes. She particularly loves the color around the eyes...and the way you did her hair. She says finish it up! :thumbup:


----------



## aussiefletch49

I have no doll expertise but I like her!!! The broken wing theme would fit with her lovely but melancholy eyes.


----------



## Valkyrie

I love your little fairy dolls,but you asked for suggestions, not compliments, so here goes. If she is to fly I think that should be reflected in hair flowing back, eyes at half mast to keep the wind out, and a bigger smile on her face. Maybe goggles for her eyes? Legs bent at the knees for a quick take-off? Also have dress flowing back, as she will need wind for her take-off. Good luck! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Damama

Jean Keith said:


> Perfect. Weird stuff is what I love. I'd name her Hermoine. You do such good work and the zanier the better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37

Great Ideas ---thank you alll!!!


----------



## Jeannne

I ALWAYS enjoy seeing your creations! They make me smile and think. While there are many good suggestions to consider here, I think that you are perfectly capable of doing your own right thing, - what feels good to you. I will look forward to your post of the finished doll.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Thank you so much!


----------



## mopa2282

Maybe a happy face ?


----------



## Suecpee

I think that she is so unusual that she would be among the first few I would pick. She is not a pretty doll by any means but she is so attractive in her overall look. Little girls would not choose her because of her looks but it would be great if they did. Barbie isn't the be all end all for dolls.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Very nicely done.


----------



## quiltdaze37

I always trY to do normal and try to make a happy doll but this is what happens?!something gets lost in translation hahaha


----------



## Janicesei

I've studied her face and finally "heard". Sad people don't fly.

Her eyes seem so sad to me. Either a melancholy theme , will never fly again --- or, something that matches the eyes. Or happy eyes to soar. Maybe just a change in colors in the eyes.

Beautiful either way, but if you want to win, feel you Need to reconsider your theme. GOOD. LUCK

Great art--- love it.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Janicesei said:


> I've studied her face and finally "heard". Sad people don't fly.
> 
> Her eyes seem so sad to me. Either a melancholy theme , will never fly again --- or, something that matches the eyes. Or happy eyes to soar. Maybe just a change in colors in the eyes.
> 
> Beautiful either way, but if you want to win, feel you Need to reconsider your theme. GOOD. LUCK
> 
> Great art--- love it.


thank you...Im still wrestling w/ "BROKEN WINGS"


----------



## KarenJo

She certainly seems to embody the lyrics of that song(Blackbird...Beatles) perfectly.


----------



## quiltdaze37

KarenJo said:


> She certainly seems to embody the lyrics of that song(Blackbird...Beatles) perfectly.


thank you that's where I'm drifting too


----------



## sockyarn

I agree on the sad eyes.


taborhills said:


> Distance between nose and mouth doesn;t bother me at all. I wish she looked just a little bit happier, more hopeful, instead of slightly sad. She doesn;t look to me as though she BELIEVES. But the artistry is terrific -- the choice of fabrics, the imagination, the ponytails.... And I love the topic. It's romantic and thought-provoking.


----------



## quiltdaze37

sockyarn said:


> I agree on the sad eyes.


....I'm going to name her broken wings


----------



## kimmyz

I can't believe that your dolls don't "make it"! They are so unusual. This one has very sad looking eyes, but she's beautiful. Your eyes are always so lifelike. You're VERY talented with the doll making! Such creativity.


----------



## quiltdaze37

thanks so much!...nope they don' want kOoKy and thats what I seem to make...I have tried *normal* and you see what I got......


----------



## Tallie9

I like the doll face.....Waif-like....ill health.....but the clothing doesn't reflect that......The two elements fight each other....
The buttons on the dress......look as if you didn't know what to do with them ......so you just grouped them at the lower part of the dress...


----------



## quiltdaze37

Thank you!.......I have about 40 more buttons that have to be sewn on...the ugly fabric that I had to use in the challenge was the one covering the buttons... I didn't want to use it but you had to use a recognizable amount ...again I thank you for your words! They hold merit and you were very kind to comment.


----------



## Tallie9

quiltdaze37 said:


> Thank you!.......I have about 40 more buttons that have to be sewn on...the ugly fabric that I had to use in the challenge was the one covering the buttons... I didn't want to use it but you had to use a recognizable amount ...again I thank you for your words! They hold merit and you were very kind to comment.


Didn't realize the buttons were fabric covered.....but why would they make you use 40 plus buttons?
With the look of the dolls' face.....think I would have gone with a take from the Alfred Hitchcocks movie 'The Birds'...Birds attacking her...caught in her hair etc...and used some of the buttons for the birds eyes.....I don't think the judges would like my warped sense of humor either!


----------



## quiltdaze37

no they didn't make me use the buttons I could have made the dress out of the fabric but it was so gaudy I decided to just used it in a few places like the covered buttons I have done Cindi Goodwin the crazy artist many many years and I never got accepted in the show they only Want sweet...I'm not good at sweet


----------



## Tallie9

quiltdaze37 said:


> no they didn't make me use the buttons I could have made the dress out of the fabric but it was so gaudy I decided to just used it in a few places like the covered buttons I have done Cindi Goodwin the crazy artist many many years and I never got accepted in the show they only Want sweet...I'm not good at sweet


If you like making dolls that are crazy....artsy...off-beat.....and you know the judges are going to pick 'sweet' every time......then why are you entering this contest?......Ask yourself.....Am I not good at making sweet?....or...Do I not like making sweet looking dolls?......Go with your own style of what you enjoy making.....


----------



## quiltdaze37

Tallie9 said:


> If you like making dolls that are crazy....artsy...off-beat.....and you know the judges are going to pick 'sweet' every time......then why are you entering this contest?......Ask yourself.....Am I not good at making sweet?....or...Do I not like making sweet looking dolls?......Go with your own style of what you enjoy making.....


....because the prize $$$ is big and I need the $$$  and besides its on my 'bucket list'


----------



## lindell

taborhills said:


> Distance between nose and mouth doesn;t bother me at all. I wish she looked just a little bit happier, more hopeful, instead of slightly sad. She doesn;t look to me as though she BELIEVES. But the artistry is terrific -- the choice of fabrics, the imagination, the ponytails.... And I love the topic. It's romantic and thought-provoking.


Tabor hit my issue exactly, she is beautiful ~~but needs both hopful & happy(little more up-turn at the corners of the lips and eyes!) Gently tho' and her arms can't fly, they are like penguins and they don't fly at all. Maybe shaped vaguely like the pony-tails and a little fringy, feathery addition to them, and no bedroom slipper feet-ballerina, maybe. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gramma Bunny

I love her face and curly hair. You did a great job!


----------



## Knitter Betty

The face is gorgeous as it is. A beautiful doll. Good luck.


----------

